# Some recent Palmy vids



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Even when things are quiet at palmy, there is always a few hits and a feed of fish 2 b had. Plus with little or no boat traffic and only 10 mins drive away, i am more than happy. Probably won't catch another spanish, but i think i have caught enough of them this yr, if that's possible.
I am def hoping 4 more wahoo and looking 4ward to a few more big paddles. Always a cobe or 2 around Palmy, if i get desperate.


----------



## zoff (Sep 5, 2013)

I defiantly need to try Palmy again, only been once and was unsuccessful. The trip reports and photo's look great.


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

9 vids and 2 photos. Gr8 stuff m8 not 2 bad for a maths nerd. YKWITAB


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2014)

Mate that's crazy x 55 Spanish so far this season ,

Really like that 20 k Cobe

yer a gun ya mongrel

Cheers


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

salticrak said:


> carnster this is a great library of vids good work man. I have been questioning doing more vids lately. I just find the amount of time it takes to upload them from out here in the hinterland a PITA. Although i now have all the gear for them. In saying that they are a good record of a trip.
> one of my gripes here is that it is normally the usual suspects who bother to comment/ask questions on the vids content.Mine in particular aren't for all, i get that but really of say 30 comments 12 are mine. Does not seem like it's really worth it. I have been posting them on other platforms lately though.


Thanks SC, i appreciate your words. I don't like spending too much time making vids, but now i just plug in the go pro, trim the bits i want, save the trimmed footage and upload direct to youtube in HD. It is really quick and easy 4 me, so it';s not much bother doing it on trips when i take the go pro with me. I do the vids mostly for myself and as silly as it sounds, i love watching them again. Many i keep private for myself and will probably never make public, especially if they reveal too much about certain techniques etc. As for the comments well i guess people just run out of things to say, you can only say "Nice Big Dawg" in so many ways. There may not be heaps of comments, but there are many views, so people are enjoying watching. When u put up a vid u leave yourself open 2 judgement and criticism, but i no one can argue with the passion that many demonstrate 4 fishing and fortunately most don't take themselves 2 seriously. It is gr8 2 C so many yakkers being so successful lately and improving their skill.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

zoff said:


> I defiantly need to try Palmy again, only been once and was unsuccessful. The trip reports and photo's look great.


I will look out 4 u if the missus ever lets me go again.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

krustayshen said:


> 9 vids and 2 photos. Gr8 stuff m8 not 2 bad for a maths nerd. YKWITAB





CAV said:


> there's some nice fish in there man, well done.


Thanks guys fun times 4 sure.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

KingCobe said:


> Mate that's crazy x 55 Spanish so far this season ,
> 
> Really like that 20 k Cobe
> 
> ...


Thanks M8,it has been a fantastic year all round 4 many. Ohh whoo whoo whooooooo!


----------



## dazza11 (Feb 16, 2010)

That was a nice cobe , thought it was double donuts that day after that big paddle , then you nailed that!! great fish.

Hooooo.....Dazza


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Keep em coming Carnster, TWITAB !!


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

Awesome&#8230; Lovin the vids! My money is on you for the next hoo&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

I really appreciate yuo doing this.....simply awesome.....
as for Crak???.....he likes talking to himself so he usualy answers his own post! :lol:


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

dazza11 said:


> That was a nice cobe , thought it was double donuts that day after that big paddle , then you nailed that!! great fish.
> 
> Hooooo.....Dazza


Yeah Daz it was looking like i was going to break my donut free run and i was a disappointed, especially after loosing 3 hoo earlier that morning. But i tin arsed a rabbit. It only takes one fish to turn a nice trip into a gr8 trip.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

brolans said:


> Awesome&#8230; Lovin the vids! My money is on you for the next hoo&#8230;&#8230;


Thanks Brodie, when u going 2 join us and try your luck 4 one?


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Stealthfisha said:


> I really appreciate yuo doing this.....simply awesome.....
> as for Crak???.....he likes talking to himself so he usualy answers his own post! :lol:


Ta m8 very kind words indeed. It is ok 2 talk 2 yourself, as long as u r getting intelligent answers.
I might put up some more vids soon.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Sprocket said:


> Keep em coming Carnster, TWITAB !!


Thanks Dave, i am happy that i am not the only one who goes off on film. Gotta love it when u just b yourself, irrespective of what others think.


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks for the vid Carnster. And Salti, never think that because its the same people commenting etc that the ones that don't comment don't appreciate you guys doing this. I love it. When I'm stuck in my office in Vegas its the only thing that gets me through the day sometimes. I laugh my arse off. Where else would you hear.."this is not [email protected]@en Natal man..." The swearing, the smoking, the piss taking, the bloody fish you guys pull. Love it.

Greg


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

carnster said:


> Sprocket said:
> 
> 
> > Keep em coming Carnster, TWITAB !!
> ...


Amen to that, I'm out there to have fun and fish, the vid is there to preserve the memories, it's good to have a laugh at yourself and share it with like minded friends.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Sprocket said:


> carnster said:
> 
> 
> > Sprocket said:
> ...


Yeah 4 sure, it's like the swearing in your latest vid, sometimes there's just no better way to say it. It keeps it raw and real. I rate Tommo's marlin vid https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCG-b46 ... oOVgqUo0gA
because of the commentary and his reaction to hooking a Marlin, it really cracked me up. I have to b careful of the language in my vids, because students/parents may take it out of context and i can get into trouble. Probably why some of my vids will always remain personal/amongst close friends.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

HardPlastic said:


> Thanks for the vid Carnster. And Salti, never think that because its the same people commenting etc that the ones that don't comment don't appreciate you guys doing this. I love it. When I'm stuck in my office in Vegas its the only thing that gets me through the day sometimes. I laugh my arse off. Where else would you hear.."this is not [email protected]@en Natal man..." The swearing, the smoking, the piss taking, the bloody fish you guys pull. Love it.
> 
> Greg


Thanks M8, i guess when we post it's like fishing, as we are putting out the bait, waiting for a comment/bite/enquiry and if we don't get one than it's like getting a donut.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

salticrak said:


> one of my gripes here is that it is normally the usual suspects who bother to comment/ask questions on the vids content.Does not seem like it's really worth it.


Oh dear, how sad  
Now you know how us bream fishers feel when none of you offshore hero fishos could be arsed commenting on our posts - apart from the abuse about catching ''poo-eaters'', which I'm sure you are about to deal out again


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey there Rubarb, you'll have seagulls landing on you soon carrying a chip that large on your shoulder.

But facts are facts, ever spent time around boats in the bad old days when the heads went straight into the water at the marina etc? Bream eat shit, they love it.

Most, if not all of us have done our time on yaks chasing anything and everything looking for that screaming reel, those offshore hero fishos have just taken it to another level.

It wasn't that long ago that there were only a handful of guys in the country going offshore. They were an inspiration to many, including me. The kayak fishing industry has evolved to a point where offshore is now mainstream, surfing our fishing kayaks is plausible and larger fish are more commonly caught due the sharing of skills through these networks.

Personally since finding blue water fishing I struggle to consider doing anything else, it's addictive, the fact that I have three teenage boys with an ever increasing appetite for fish is a driving factor also as a full bag of estuary species of any variety will never yield as much meat as a single decent mack or tuna. Cost wise in regards to hear, bait or lures is comparable, so the choice is obvious to me.

I feel comfortable having a dig in jest at the estuary guys because I've been there and done it as part of my learning development over the years, have a look back through my posts. Many still look at offshore fishing as some sort of gung ho excercise, and the current crop are still pioneering its development to some degree, but it's not as scary or difficult as some might make out. the only thing to fear is fear itself.

We know that there are many guys on the forum who are genuinely interested in what we do, the views on the posts tell us this, but it is only their confidence to reply that is being questioned here. I don't mean the perennial 'top fish' style reply either, but genuine replies with queries as to what we do and how, after all we are sharing our success, and it is a hard earned success at times, to be able share more and hopefully benefit or inspire others how we have been inspired is satisfying. Personally I'm happy to share what I've learnt, after all, this forum is where most of my knowledge came from anyway. I hope Salti tears you a new one because you are actually quite rude.

Sorry for the high jack Chris.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> salticrak said:
> 
> 
> > one of my gripes here is that it is normally the usual suspects who bother to comment/ask questions on the vids content.Does not seem like it's really worth it.
> ...


You are right, in that i seldom comment on bream posts etc. It is not really my passion, i guess. I used to fish estuaries and off the rocks, beaches and even occasionally offshore in boats. Now i just can't seem to escape the kayak and particularly Palmy. Even when it is quiet and i know that my old land based spots would be going off, my attention does not change. I couldn't even bother trying for a jack anymore. But that's just me and i am really lucky that i have a gr8 offshore option so close to home. But that doesn't mean that bream fisherman can't have fun using their gr8 skill and finesse to catch big bream or bass etc. It is just not 4 me. It's a bit like marlin fishing which most rate as the pinnacle, 4 me i just can't get into it on the yak and i personally can't muster any desire to catch them. I honestly have and would again pull my bait away from them 2 avoid a strike. I guess i have blinkers on, but that's just me. I know Ant feels thew same about Cobia, which i personally rate. Each 2 their own and that's Ok. ;-)


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

rodpac said:


> carnster said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks M8, i guess when we post it's like fishing, as we are putting out the bait, waiting for a comment/bite/enquiry and if we don't get one than it's like getting a donut.
> ...


I am sure i am due for a donut run soon. Thanks Rod.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Carnster, are you looking for an apprentice? ;-)



carnster said:


> Each 2 their own and that's Ok. ;-)


+1 on this


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Hey carnster
Mate great vids, Personally creating vids and watching vids have really helped my fishing, watching and rewatching,mine or others helps with technique and what others may do in the moment to get that prize on board. Vids are for myself like you say, I mean what a great way to lock in a memory, and having the opportunity to share with others who have the same passion is part of it. I've learnt heeps through this process and will always learn more from fliks like these and what others do.. Keep em coming I say ;-) 
Wayno


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

carnster said:


> brolans said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome&#8230; Lovin the vids! My money is on you for the next hoo&#8230;&#8230;
> ...


Soon mate! Uni exams are pretty much confining me to my computer... :? Next week ill be able to start giving it a good crack


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

anselmo said:


> Carnster, are you looking for an apprentice? ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am always happy to have company, but i despise the crowds.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

wayneedden said:


> Hey carnster
> Mate great vids, Personally creating vids and watching vids have really helped my fishing, watching and rewatching,mine or others helps with technique and what others may do in the moment to get that prize on board. Vids are for myself like you say, I mean what a great way to lock in a memory, and having the opportunity to share with others who have the same passion is part of it. I've learnt heeps through this process and will always learn more from fliks like these and what others do.. Keep em coming I say ;-)
> Wayno


Thanks Wayne, it is gr8 2 share the passion. It is funny cause many ask 4 advice/help and while i don't spill my guts, i do generally give some valuable hints. Most wouldn't know, because it is not that often that people recognise any assistance given. Some take info and pass it off as there own. But it is all good, i don't expect any acknowledgement, its just that i do get accused of being unhelpful and i don't think that it is totally accurate.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

brolans said:


> carnster said:
> 
> 
> > brolans said:
> ...


Did u say Crack? Is that king Crac u r referring 2? :lol:

Things r getting really busy 4 me now at work, but hopefully i will catch u out there M8.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Bertros said:


> Loved the videos as always Carnster... found myself flipping from giggles of amusement to mouth agape in awe at the fish you keep on pulling up. Well done mate.


Thanks M8.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2014)

Now you know how us bream fishers feel when none of you offshore hero fishos could be arsed commenting on our posts

That's funny , true as well


----------



## TheHulk (Mar 3, 2014)

Carnster that is ridiculous! 
My 5 latest trips to palmy this month have only resulted in Mac tuna/donuts. U really are the king!!! 
Keep the videos coming mate..always provides me with inspiration to set the alarm for 5 am n get out there..
My Mrs wants to know 
1. Why don't we have any more data left on our Internet this month....and...
2. Why does that guy on youtube keep yelling...."that's what I'm talking about baby!" ????


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

TheHulk said:


> Carnster that is ridiculous!
> My 5 latest trips to palmy this month have only resulted in Mac tuna/donuts. U really are the king!!!
> Keep the videos coming mate..always provides me with inspiration to set the alarm for 5 am n get out there..
> My Mrs wants to know
> ...


Thanks m8, i hop your luck improves, Palmy is def very quiet atm and don't feel bad about donuting as most have been, i have just been lucky lately 4 sure. 
I will look out 4 u next time i am out hopefully sunday, if the wind drops off listen 4 the call TWITAB and u will know where i am. :lol:


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

One of the biggest thing I have noticed since I started kayak fishing is alot of the time the guys who catch the most and put the time in are always so humble about it.

Its a pretty good thing to catch up a massive fish on a challenging medium and still be able to offer some helping advice to the next guy who might be in with a shot.

I don't think that sort of brotherhood exists in the boating community.

I wish to reach that humble status one day.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

jbonez said:


> One of the biggest thing I have noticed since I started kayak fishing is alot of the time the guys who catch the most and put the time in are always so humble about it.
> 
> Its a pretty good thing to catch up a massive fish on a challenging medium and still be able to offer some helping advice to the next guy who might be in with a shot.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jarrad, unfortunately humility is not really one of my strong points, but hey no one is perfect.


----------



## ScottyD (Nov 20, 2013)

Awesome videos Chris. Hopefully I'll see you out there again when the Mack's start up again.

Scott


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

ScottyD said:


> Awesome videos Chris. Hopefully I'll see you out there again when the Mack's start up again.
> 
> Scott


Hope so Scott.


----------

